# How do I set up 1-1/4 inch margins on a paper on all sides



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm really not sure how to do this. Thanks!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ummm i just know for Word2003. It's File, then Page Setup, look on the "margins" tab, and it will let you change the margins. I'm not sure how to do it w/Word2007 besides figuring it out by playing w/stuff up top lol I'm not sure how w/other word processing programs.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

What word processor are you using?


----------

